# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ٢٢ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة  اليوم الثلاثاء الموافق ٢٠١٩/١٠/٢٢م

 [صحيفة الصدي]
 ــ اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد تحول مجلس المريخ ومدثر خيري للانضباط وتقر ببطلان الجمعية
 ــ مجلس المريخ يتجاهل قرارات اللجنة القانونية ويعتمد اجراءات جمعية النظام الاساسي
 ــ المريخ يأمل في العودة لسكة الانتصارات امام حي الوادي نيالا


 [صحيفة الزعيم]

 ــ الاتحاد : جمعية المريخ باطلة .. تحويل المجلس ووخيري للانضباط
 ــ حجوج : (فرقوش) لم يحكم بتلك الطريقة واللجنة القانونية حسمت الفوضي
 ــ الاحمر يواجه تحدي وادي البحير في لقاء مثير
 ــ مجلس المريخ يتحدي :  اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد تلغي جمعية الاحمر ( الفشنكية )
 ــ المريخ يحط رحاله بنيالا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ في مواجهة مهمة أمام الوادي عصر اليوم بنيالا





يستضيف  إستاد نيالا عصر اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع حي الوادي نيالا بضيفه  المريخ العاصمي ضمن الجولة السادسة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
 يدخل المريخ المباراة بحثاً عن التعويض بعد أن أخفق بالتعادل في آخر مبارياته أمام حي العرب بورتسودان على ملعبه بأم درمان.
 وخاض الأحمر حتى الآن ثلاث مباريات فقط في المسابقة بعكس بقية الفريق حيث  انتصر على أهلي مروي وأهلي الخرطوم وتعادل مع حي العرب بورتسودان.
 أما  الطرف الثاني في مباراة اليوم فريق حي الوادي فله ثماني نقاط من خمس  مباريات فاز في اثنتين وتعادل في مثلهما وخسر في مباراة وحيدة.
 ويطمح  الوادي هو الآخر في تحقيق الفوز على المريخ والحصول على النقاط الثلاث  لتدعيم حظوظه في الحصول على مركز متقدم بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الختامي للوادي بملعب نيالا
 المكتب الإعلامي:نيالا
 أدى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبه الختامي بملعب مدينة نيالا مساء امس الذي يحضن  عصر اليوم مباراة الفريق امام حي الوادي ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز، وقد  إنطلق المران تحت إشراف الجزائري آيت عبدالملك وجهازه الفني بحضور 22  لاعبا، وقد إشتمل المران على مجموعة من الحركات الإحمائية والتمرن بالكرة  إضافة للتصويب بقوة على المرمى كما شهد المران حضور أعضاء المجلس الأستاذ  الصادق مادبو رئيس البعثة إضافة للأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله الذي مثل وفد  المقدمة لبعثة المريخ كما تابع الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى رئيس القطاع  الرياضي المران واختتم الجزائري المران بتمارين إستطالة لتخفيف الإرهاق عن  اللاعبين.
 عمر محمد عبدالله وجدنا استقبالا طيبا ونتطلع لتقديم
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يعتمد إجراءات جمعية النظام الاساسي 
 المكتب الاعلامي
  وفقا لجدول اجراءات الجمعية العمومية غيرالعادية لاجازة النظام الاساسي  المنشوربتاريخ 19اكتوبر 2019 ،وبما أن لجنة الطعون لم تتلقي أي طعن في  أجراءات الجمعية العمومية غير العادية وعليه يعلن مجلس ادراة نادي المريخ  اعتماد قرارات الجمعية العمومية غيرالعادية باجازة النظام الاساسي للنادي  لسنة 2019.علما بان قرارات الجمعية العمومية لايجوزالغائها اوالطعن فيها او  ابطالها الا من الجهات المختصة من داخل نادي المريخ، وفقا لمبدأ  الاستقلالية ومبدأ فصل السلطات ،وبالتالي يعتبر النظام الاساسي لسنة 2019  ساريا اعتبارا من تاريخ 20/اكتوبر2019م وهو اليوم التالي لاجازة النظام،هذا  وسيقوم النادي وفقا لنص المادة(85) من النظام الاساسي للاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم لسنة 2017م بايداع نسخة منه لدي الأمانه العامة للاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم  لاكمال متطلبات العضوية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يطالب الاتحاد بتحقيق مبدا الاستقلالية
 تسلم المكتب التنفيذي  لنادي المريخ خطابا من مفوضية الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم بوجود طعن ضد  اجراءات الجمعية العمومية التي تم من خلالها اجازة النظام الاساسي لسنة  2019،حيث قام نادي المريخ بمخاطية الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لتطبيق مبدا  الاستقلالية ومنع تدخل الطرف الثالث.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة كبيرة ....

  قال الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله أن بعثة المريخ وجدت استقبالا طيبا من قبل  حكومة جنوب دارفور ومنظمات المجتمع المدني   مضيفا إلى أنهم يتطلعون لتقديم  مباراة كبيرة تليق بأسم ومكانة المريخ مؤكدا ان الفرقة الحمراء في كامل  الجاهزية ولا ينقصها سوى الثنائي التاج إبراهيم وحمزة داؤود مبينا ان  المريخ بحاجة عند مواجهة الوادي عصر غدا لدرهم الحظ لحصد الثلاث نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعد لاختبار الوادي.. وحلم الصدارة بين الفلاح والأمل


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ
يحل فريق المريخ حامل اللقب، ضيفا على فريق حي الوادي القوي، عصر اليوم الثلاثاء ضمن الأسبوع السادس من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وتمثل المباراة أهمية للمريخ إذ يعني الفوز بها انتزاع الصدارة من الأهلي شندي، الذي سيواجه الهلال الأربعاء المقبل.

اختبار صعب

وتعتبر  المباراة اختبارا خارج الملعب للمدير الفني الجديد للمريخ عبد الملك آيت،  الذي يسعى لتصحيح المسار والعودة لسكة الانتصارات بعد أن تعثر في ملعبه  بالجولة السابقة أمام حي العرب بالتعادل السلبي.

وتحصل المريخ على 7  نقاط، من مبارياته السابقة، ولا يحتمل موقفه التعثر، الذي سيكون -إن  حدث- في مصلحة غريمه التقليدي الهلال، الذي نزف 7 نقاط في 3 مباريات  متتالية.



أما  حي الوادي صاحب المركز الخامس برصيد 8 نقاط، فتعتبر المباراة تحديا خاصا  لمديره الفني مبارك سليمان، الذي حافظ على سجل فريقه القوي منذ بداية  الموسم، حيث فاز مرتين وتعادل مثلهما وخسر مرة واحدة.

ديربي الخرطوم 

وفي مباراة ثانية، يشهد ستاد حليم/ شداد مباراة الديربي بين الخرطوم الوطني وضيفه الأهلي الخرطوم.




ويسعى  الخرطوم الوطني صاحب الـ 5 نقاط لمحو آثار خسارته المؤلمة في الجولة  السابقة أمام الأهلي شندي، حيث رمت جماهير النادي باللائمة على المدير  الفني التونسي خالد هيدان، الذي يعيش الآن ضغط المحافظة على سجل الفريق  الموفق في غالبية مواجهاته مع الأهلي الخرطوم في الموسمين الماضيين.

أما الأهلي الخرطوم فإنه يحتل المركز قبل الأخير (16) برصيد نقطتين فقط، ولم يحقق أي فوز في كل مبارياته الـ 5 السابقة.

كما ينطلق الأسبوع السابع بمباراتين عصر ومساء يوم غد الثلاثاء، الأولى، حيث يلعب الهلال كادقلي أمام ضيفه الأهلي عطبرة.

ويسعى الهلال كادقلي، صاحب الـ 7 نقاط، لتحقيق الفوز بملعبه وإثبات أن فوزه على الهلال في عقر داره بالجولة الخامسة لم يكن صدفة.

أما  الأهلي عطبرة، فإن وضعه في ذيل الترتيب بنقطة واحدة لا يحسد عليه ويأمل في  تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية حتى لا يتسع الفارق بينه ومنافسيه في قاع الجدول.

صراع المقدمة



وفي  مساء الثلاثاء، يسعى فريق الأمل لإلحاق أول خسارة في مدينة عطبرة بالفلاح  الصاعد، وهي مباراة قد تقفز بالأمل إلى صدارة مطلقة دون مشاركة أي فريق  سيفوز بأي من مباريات أو غدا.

ويمتلك الأمل 9 نقاط في المركز  الرابع، بينما يحتل الفلاح المركز الثاني برصيد 10 بفارق الأهداف عن  المتصدر أهلي شندي، وتبدو حساباتهما للمباراة والتقدم للصدارة متشابهة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رحلة محفوفة بالمخاطر للمريخ وديربي مرتقب في الخرطوم
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
رحلة  محفوفة بالمخاطر تلك التي تواجه  فريق المريخ الخرطوم بالممتاز والذي ينزل  ضيفًا غدً”الثلاثاء” على حي الوادي نيالا ضمن الأسبوع السادس من المنافسة.
ويتطّلع  المريخ عندما يواجه نظيره حي الوادي إلى تعديل الصورة الباهتة التي ظهر  بها في المرحلة السابقة بالممتاز، إذ سيتوجب عليه العودة من جديد إلى سكة  الانتصار بعد توقفها في محطّة حي العرب بورتسودان.
وينشد (الأحمر) استئناف الانطلاقة القوية في الدوري واستعادة التوزان وتأكيد أنّ التعادل في المرحلة السابقة ما كان إلا سحابة عابرة.
ويأمل المدرب الجزائري استعادة فريقه أنفاسه سريعاً ومغادرة محطة مواجهة حي العرب بورتسودان، وتحقيق الفوز.
وحصد المريخ سبع نقاط من أصل تسع، من ثلاث جولات أداها في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
ولن  يكون طريق جزائري المريخ لتحقيق هدفه هذا مفروشاً بالورد لطالما أنّ  منافسيه باتوا يطمحون إلى تحقيق نتائج مثالية والمنافسة على مراكز تمكنهم  من المشاركة خارجياً وهو ما سيعمل على الوادي نيالا عندما ينازله اليوم.
وكان  الأحمر قد فاز على أهلي مروي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، وعلى أهلي الخرطوم  بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل، قبل أن يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام حي العرب  بورتسودان.
وينتظر أنّ يدفع الجهاز الفني بتوليفة تضم كلاً من منجد  النيل، التاج يعقوب في الطرف الأيمن، محمود أمبدة في الطرف الأيسر، عماد  الصيني، حمزة داؤود، ماماني، محمد الرشيد، التش، رمضان عجب، خالد النعسان،  الصادق شلش.
أمّا الطرف الآخر، حي الوادي نيالا فقد تمكّن من الحصول على ثماني نقاط من أصل خمس مواجهات أداها الفريق في الممتاز حتى اللحظة.
وأفلح  ممثل نيالا في الحصول على الفوز أمام حي العرب بورتسودان بنتيجة بهدفين  مقابل هدف، فيما انتصر على هلال الفاشر بهدفٍ وحيد، لكّن بالمقابل تعادل  الفريق في جولتين أمام أهلي الخرطوم وأهلي مروي، وتلقى الخسارة مرة وحيدة  كانت أمام أهلي شندي.
ويسعى حي الوادي بقيادة مدربه إلى تحقيق نتيجة  إيجابية باستغلال عاملي الأرض والجمهور والتفوق والوصول إلى النقطة الحادية  عشر من أجل المنافسة بقوةٍ منذ وقتٍ مبكر على المراكز الأمامية.
وفي مباراة ثانية، سيكون استاد الخرطوم الدولي ذو العشب الصناعي مسرحًا لديربي ساخن يجمع بين الخرطوم الوطني ونظيره الأهلي الخرطوم.
الخرطوم  يدخل اللقاء وفي جعبته”5â€³ نقاط، ويترّبع على المركز الـ”12â€³،وفي المقابل  يدخل أهلي الخرطوم الجولة برصيد”2â€³ ما جعلته في المركز”16â€³.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللجنة القانونية لاتحاد الكرة تبطل عمومية النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أصدرت  اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا اليوم”الأثنين” قضى  ببطلان إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لإجازة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ والتي  جرت”السبت”.
وبالمقابل، أحالت اللجنة مجلس المريخ والمدير التنفيذي مدثر خيري إلى لجنة الانضباط.
وكان نادي المريخ أعلن”السبت”، إجازة النظام الأساسي بنصابٍ بلغ”447â€³ من أصل”666â€³ عضوًا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مبارك سليمان لـ”باج نيوز”: ظروف المريخ لن تكون في صالحنا
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أقرّ  المدير الفني لحي الوادي نيالا مبارك سليمان بصعوبة مباراتهم أمام المريخ  الخرطوم اليوم”الثلاثاء” في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، مشيرًا إلى أنّ ظروف  منافسه لن تكون في صالحهم.
وقال مبارك سليمان في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز”  إنّ المريخ سيعمل على تصحيح أوضاعه بعد تعادله في المرحلة السابقة، لافتًا  إلى أنّ يطمح إلى الانتصار لضرب عصفورين بحجرٍ واحد.
وتابع” الإعداد  للمباراة كان جيدًا، نعوّل على جماهيرنا واللاعبين في تقديم مباراة كبيرة،  فالانتصار على المريخ بالتأكّيد يعني ست نقاط”.
ويحتّل الوادي نيالا المرتبة السابعة في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد ثماني نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تعادلان في الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
حسم التعادل نتيجة مباراة الشرطة القضارف وحي العرب بورتسودان بهدفين لكلٍ في المباراة التي جرت بملعب القضارف.
وأحرز أهداف الشرطة القضارف كلاً من جادين وأحمد، فيما أحرز للشرطة القضارف طلبة ودينق.
والنتيجة منحت كل فريقٍ”8â€³ نقاط في رصيده.
وفي مباراة ثانية، عاد أهلي مروي بنقطة من ملعب”شيكان” بعدما فرض التعادل بهدفٍ لكلٍ.
وكان هلال الأبيض قد بكّر بالهدف الأوّل عبر اللاعب محمد عباس، فيما أدرك الأهلي مروي التعادل عن طريق كورينا.
وحاز هلال الأبيض على النقطة الـ”9â€³، أمّا أهلي مروي فجمع النقطة الـ3â€³.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحدي الصدارة اليوم :
 المريخ في مواجهة اقوى إختبار امام حي الوادي نيالا


 يحل فريق المريخ حامل اللقب ضيفا على فريق حي الوادي عصر اليوم الثلاثاء ضمن الأسبوع السادس من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
 وتمثل المباراة أهمية للمريخ إذ يعني الفوز بها انتزاع الصدارة من الأهلي شندي الذي سيواجه الهلال الأربعاء المقبل.
  وتعتبر المباراة اختبارا خارج الملعب للمدير الفني الجديد للمريخ عبد  الملك آيت الذي يسعى لتصحيح المسار والعودة لسكة الانتصارات بعد أن تعثر في  ملعبه بالجولة السابقة أمام حي العرب بالتعادل السلبي.
 وتحصل  المريخ على 7 نقاط من مبارياته السابقة ولا يحتمل موقفه التعثر الذي سيكون  -إن حدث- في مصلحة غريمه التقليدي الهلال، الذي نزف 7 نقاط في 3 مباريات  متتالية.
 أما حي الوادي صاحب المركز الخامس برصيد 8 نقاط فتعتبر  المباراة تحديا خاصا لمديره الفني مبارك سليمان الذي حافظ على سجل فريقه  القوي منذ بداية الموسم حيث فاز مرتين وتعادل مثلهما وخسر مرة واحدة .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * شيفيلد ينتزع فوزا مستحقا ويضع حدا لسجل أرسنال الخالي من الهزائم
 * بريشيا وفيورنتينا يتعادلان سلبيا في الدوري الايطالي
 * برشلونة وأتلتيكو مدريد يتوصلان لاتفاق سلام بشأن أزمة جريزمان
 * يويفا يعاقب صربيا على العنصرية
 * إعادة مباراة في كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي بسبب العنصرية
 * الصين الأقرب لاستضافة مونديال الأندية 2021
 * أليسون على رأس المرشحين لجائزة ياشين "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية
 * أتليتكو مدريد يستعيد خدمات جناحه الدولي فيكتور فيتولو
 * كافاني ومبابي يدعمان سان جيرمان ضد كلوب بروج
 * سيرجي روبرتو الغائب الوحيد عن أول مران لبرشلونة قبل مواجهة سلافيا
 * رسميا.. نهائي كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي في الصين
 * زيدان عن الرحيل: وجهوا السؤال لشخص آخر
 * مدرب جالطة سراي: زيدان قادر على تجاوز أزماته
 * سيميوني: ليفركوزن منظم ومواجهته صعبة للغاية
 * مدرب بروج: الريال أسهل من سان جيرمان
 * هاري كين: أعيش أسوأ أوقاتي مع توتنهام
 * أكرم عفيف لاعب السد: سنقدم أفضل ما لدينا أمام الهلال
 * مونييه: كلوب بروج فخ.. وجماهيره إنجليزية
 * راموس: لاعبو الريال مع زيدان حتى الموت
 * رونالدو: العمر مجرد رقم.. وهذه أولويتي مع يوفنتوس
 * ساري: عقلية رونالدو استثنائية
 * تشافي: ما الذي يمنعنا من هزيمة الهلال على ارضه؟
 * رازفان: جاهزون لمفاجآت السد.. وسنقاتل من أجل الحلم
 * كانسيلو: جوارديولا الأفضل.. والتتويج الأوروبي غير مضمون
 * بيراميدز يفلت من انتفاضة الإنتاج ويتصدر الدوري المصري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :
 * حي الوادي نيالا (-- : --) المريخ الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) اهلي الخرطوم الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * الامل عطبرة (-- : --) الفلاح عطبرة الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة A : 
 * جالطة سراي - تركيا (-- : --) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * كلوب بروج - بلجيكا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B : 

 * توتنهام - إنجلترا (-- : --) سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * أوليمبياكوس - اليونان (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة C : 

 * شاختار - أوكرانيا (-- : --) دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) أتلانتا - إيطاليا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة D :
 * أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (-- : --) لوكوموتيف - روسيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال آسيا 🌏 - اياب نصف النهائي :

 * الهلال - السعودية (-- : --) السد - قطر الساعة : 18:15 .. القناة : beIN 2

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 :

 * اسوان  (-- : --) انبي الساعة : 15:00.. القناة : النيل للرياضة
* وادي دجلة (-- : --) صر المقاصة الساعة : 17:30.. القناة : النيل للرياضة


 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 6 :
 * الشرطة القضارف (2 : 2) حي العرب بورتسودان
 * هلال الأبيض (1 : 1) اهلي مروي
 #الترتيب: أهلي شندي (10) الفلاح (10) مريخ الفاشر (9) الأمل (9) هلال الأبيض (8)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * شيفيلد يونايتد (1 : 0) آرسنال
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (25) مانشستر سيتي (19) ليستر (17) تشيلسي (17) آرسنال (15)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :

 * بريشيا (0 : 0) فيورنتينا

 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (22) انتر ميلان (21) أتلانتا (17) نابولي (16) كالياري (14)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 :

 * الانتاج الحربي (2 : 3) بيراميدز
* المصري (2 : 0) نادي مصر

——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
  مجلس سوداكال.. يسقط بس
 

* مجلس موظفي سوداكال ضرب الرقم القياسي في نيل الألقاب السيئة..
* مجلس دمار وخراب المريخ..
* مجلس الفشل..
* مجلس الغفلة..
* مجلس التفريط..
* مجلس الفلس..
* مجلس العدم..
* مجلس الكنكشة..
* المجلس مقطوع الرأس..
* مجلس الذل والهوان..
* مجلس شداد اللئيم..
* هذا المجلس لا يبالي ولا يكترث لمصلحة المريخ..
*  هذا المجلس أصلاً جاء لتحقيق هدف واحد هو تنصيب المسجون سوداكال رئيساً  لنادي المريخ كي يكتسب الشهرة والمكانة الأدبية والاجتماعية,. على أمل أن  يساعده هذا الوضع في قضاياه ومشاكله مع المحاكم والسجون!
* وفي سبيل تحقيق هذا الهدف سيفعل المجلس كل مافي وسعه للسيطرة على سدة الإدارة في المريخ..
* ولا شأن لهذا المجلس بأمر المريخ وفريق الكرة بالمريخ والصرف عليه وتطويره.. بل لا يهمه إذا سقط المريخ أو ذهب إلى الجحيم!!
*  ومن أجل السيطرة على النادي والتمكين لتحقيق هدف تنصيب سوداكال رئيساً  سيسلك المجلس كل الطرق المشروعة وغير المشروعة بل واتباع الوسائل القذرة  للسيطرة على إدارة النادي مثلما حدث من مهازل وتجاوزات في الجمعية الأخيرة  العشوائية!
* هذا المجلس الذي يعمل بشعار الغاية تبرر الوسيلة  ويتواطأ معه رئيس الاتحاد العام الناقم على المريخ الديكتاتور اللئيم شداد،  لا يمكن اقتلاعه بالطرق القانونية العادية طالما يجد السند والحماية من  رئيس الاتحاد..
* وحتى اكتساب القواعد المريخية للعضوية قد لا يفيد  ويكفي إن هناك الكثيرون من الأعضاء المسددين للاشتراكات كاملة لمدة عامين  تم اسقاط اسمائهم من كشف الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة. وعندما تظلموا واشتكوا  لقطاع العضوية قيل لهم إن عضويتكم لم تعتمد بعد من قبل مجلس الإدارة!!!
*  وقد نشر أحد الأعضاء في الواتساب صورة من بطاقة عضويته ورقمها والايصالات  التي تثبت تسديده للاشتراكات من عام 2018 وحتى عام 2020م  ومع ذلك تم اسقاط  اسمه من كشف العضوية بحجة عدم اعتمادها من المجلس!!
* هل يعقل أن  يتسلم الشخص بطاقة العضوية ورقمها في العام 2018  ويسدد الاشتراكات كاملة  لعامين ثم يبعد اسمه من كشف العضوية في الجمعية الأخيرة ويقال له إن عضويتك  لم تعتمد بعد من المجلس؟!
* هذا المجلس يعمل بأسلوب فساد العهد  البائد من أجل التمكين وبحماية ورعاية من اتحاد الفساد والخراب الذي أتت به  أمانة الفساد والخراب بالمؤتمر الوطني البائد..
* عار على السودان أن يتواصل هذا الفساد والعفن إلى عهد الحرية والديمقراطية  والنزاهة والشفافية..
*  مثلما سقط نظام المؤتمر الوطني الفاسد بالقوة الثورية الجماهيرية.. فلا  مناص من اسقاط مجلس الخراب والدمار والفشل والفلس والكنكشة عبر ثورة  جماهيرية مريخية عارمة.
* ومثلما كانت الثورة التي اسقطت نظام البشير سلمية ينبغي أن تكون الثورة الجماهيرية المريخية سلمية أيضاً..
*  اعتصموا أمام المكتب التنفيذي.. وفي دار النادي.. وسيروا مسيرة مليونية  إلى وزارة الرياضة وتقديم مذكرة للوزيرة تطالب باسقاط مجلس الكنكشة  المريخي.. خاصة بعد جريمة التزوير في الجمعية العمومية الهزلية الأخيرة..
* وطالبوا بفتح باب العضوية واكتسابها عبر لجنة محايدة  بعد طرد عصابة الفساد ومزوري العضوية في النادي..
* ثورة جماهير المريخ ينبغي ألا تمس فريق الكرة بل على العكس يجب أن يجد فريق الكرة كل الدعم والسند والحماية من القواعد المريخية..
*  ومثلما اقترحنا المطلوب تكوين لجنة تضم رموز المريخ وأقطابه في الداخل  والخارج لرعاية فريق الكرة بالمريخ والمحافظة عليه والعمل على إعادة قيد  اللاعبين مطلقي السراح.. بجانب دعم الفريق بعناصر جديدة ممتازة في  التسجيلات التكميلية..
* وكما قلنا يجب عدم التفريط في هداف العرب  والمريخ محمد عبدالرحمن الذي ينتهي عقده الأسوع القادم.. فلابد من تحرك  عاجل لأقطاب المريخ في الداخل والخارج للاتفاق مع محمد عبدالرحمن لتجديد  عقده فوراً من بداية نوفمبر القادم.. وعلى المجلس تجهيز العقد والتوقيع  عليه مثلما حدث مع بكري المدينة..
* اذا رفض المجلس قبول تجديد عقد  الغربال وعدم التعاون مع لجنة انقاذ فريق المريخ.. فجماهير المريخ حتماً  ستثور وتفتك بالمجلس.. وكفاية مسخرة وخراب وتدمير للمريخ.
* مجلس سوداكال.. يسقط بس..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إقالة لوجاروشيتش على طاولة الاتحاد السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش
ألمح  الدكتور حسن عبد الله برقو، عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني،  رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية إلى إقالة المدير الفني للمنتخبات السودانية،  الكرواتي، زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش الكرواتي.

وحمل برقو المدرب الكرواتي  وجهازه الفني المعاون مسؤولية الخسارة من تنزانيا يوم الجمعة وعدم تأهل  المنتخب لبطولة أمم أفريقيا "الشان 2020".

وقال برقو إن لجنته رفعت توصية بتعديل الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأول مع الإبقاء على الكادر الوطني.

وقدم  رئيس لجنة المنتخبات السودانية في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده اليوم الإثنين  بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدني بمقر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، شكره لجماهير الشعب  السوداني على لوحة الدعم الكبيرة التي قدموها لأجل مساندة المنتخب خلال  مباراته أمام تنزانيا.

وأضاف: "الجمهور الكبير الذي حضر يومها كان يستحق أن يفرح بالتأهل ولكننا خذلناهم".

وحول أسباب الخروج من بطولة "الشان" قال حسن برقو: "الجهاز الفني للمنتخب هو الذي يتحمل المسؤولية، وذلك بعد أن وفرنا كل ما طلبوه".

وبيّن  برقو أنه عقد اجتماعا طارئا مع الجهاز الفني في اليوم التالي من مباراة  تنزانيا، حملهم خلاله المسؤولية، مؤكدا لهم أن أي مدرب مبتدئ كان يمكنه  الخروج بالمباراة إلى بر الأمان.




واستطرد  رئيس لجنة المنتخبات السودانية: "رفعت توصية لمجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة  السوداني تتعلق بالمدير الفني وجهازه الفني المعاون حول لقاء تنزانيا، ولم  أتخذ أي قرار حيالهم لأن حدود صلاحياتي تسمح برفع التوصية فقط".

وقال  إن المنتخبات السودانية خسرت العديد من فرص التأهل للنهائيات القارية، ولم  يتبق إلا نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2021، ومونديال قطر 2022، التي  تحتاج للاستعداد بشكل مختلف، وذلك بعد إعادة النظر في الأجهزة الفنية  ونوعية اللاعبين الذين يتم اختيارهم.

وكشف حسن برقو أن الاستعدادات  للمرحلة القادمة، جعلتهم رسميا يستدعون 7 لاعبين من أصول سودانية بدول  المهجر، من بينهم ياسر حامد المنتظم في الدوري الروماني وأسامة مالك من  نادي بيرث الأسترالي ومحمد عيسى من دوري الدرجة الثانية الإنجليزي، ومحمد  أمين ومحمد الضو وموفق عادل من الدوري السويدي.

وأوضح أن النادي  الإنجليزي الذي يلعب له المهاجم محمد عيسى اعتذر رسميا، بعد أن تدخل أحد  الوسطاء وأكد أن اللاعب سيجد صعوبة في السفر للسودان، في يوم 5 نوفمبر/  تشرين الثاني، لأنه سيلعب مباراة مفصلية بالدوري، في نفس التاريخ.

وأعلن  برقو أن نشاط المنتخبات السودانية سوف يستمر، بمشاركة منتخب الشباب ببطولة  كأس التحدي لمنتخبات سيكافا، وسيكون محمد موسى على رأس جهازه الفني.

وأضاف أن الاتحاد السوداني طلب رسميا تنظيم بطولتي سيكافا تحت 17 سنة، والتصفيات القارية للفئة السنية نفسها.

وبرأ  برقو نفسه والاتحاد من أي تهم بتبديد الأموال فيما يتعلق بنشاط المنتخبات،  مشددا أن كل مستندات صرف تلك الأموال متاحة وموجودة مع جهات ذات صلة سواء  رئاسة الجمهورية أو وزارة الشباب والرياضة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد  سيد الضو لاعب نادي الفتح  السعودي يعلن مشاركاته مع المنتخب السوداني  ابتداءا من مباراة ساوتومي المقبله يوم 13نوفمبر المقبل في تصفيات امم  افريقيا2021
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد: سنلعب مباريات كأس العالم في استاد الخرطوم 
 قال البروفسير كمال  شداد انهم سيلعبوا مباريات تصفيات كأس العالم في استاد الخرطوم ، وأشار إلى  أن الملعب موقوف حاليا ، من قبل الكاف، وقد عقدوا أكثر من اجتماع مع تمثيل  اتحاد الخرطوم، وأنكر في اجتماع الاتحاد اتفاقنا معه، نحن نصبر وللصبر  حدود، ولدينا توجهات واضحة في المرحلة المقبلة لتهيئة استاد خاص بالمنتخبات  الوطنية ومعلوم أن استاد الخرطوم هو الملعب الرسمي للاتحاد..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مؤتمر صحفي حاشد
 برقو: رفعنا توصية لإعادة النظر في المدير الفني الأجنبي بالمنتخبات
#زول_سبورت 
 نشكر الشعب السوداني ونعتذر الخذلان..  سنستضيف سيكافا الناشئين ونشارك بالشباب في نسخة الكبار القادمة
 20 ألف دولار شداد مكثت 8 شهور بخزانة الاتحاد وفرضناها بقرار مجلس إدارة
 لدينا كل المستندات واوردنا الخزانة كل الدعومات الحكومية وما يكتب غير صحيح فنحن ندعم من مالنا ولسنا أصحاب حاجة
 محمد عيسى اعتذر للمرة الثانية واستدعينا 7 لاعبين من الخارج لمواجهة ساوتومي 13 نوفمبر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب يخطف تعادلا قاتلا من الشرطة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت






خطف  فريق حي العرب هدفا في الوقت القاتل، ليخرج متعادلا (2/2)، بملعب مضيفه  الشرطة بمدينة القضارف شرق السودان في مباراة جرت امس الإثنين، ضمن  الأسبوع السادس لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.




تقدم  الشرطة بهدف المدافع رزق الله، قبل أن يدرك المهاجم الإيفواري إبراهيما  التعادل لحي العرب، وأعاد فلاح عيسى التقدم لأصحاب الأرض مرة أخرى، لكن  صلاح جادين أدرك التعادل للضيوف في الوقت القاتل.

بهذه النتيجة رفع  كل فريق رصيده إلى 8 نقاط، ونجح حي العرب في المحافظة على سجله الجيد خارج  ملعبه للمرة الثانية على التوالي، بعد أن فرض التعادل السلبي على مضيفه  المريخ في الجولة السابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مروي يعود من أراضي الهلال الاُبَيِّض بنقطة ثمينة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت






تسبب  الأهلي مروي بمعاناة الهلال الاُبَيِّض، في ملعبه بغرب السودان، حين فرض  عليه التعادل (1/1)، في مباراة جرت مساء امس ضمن الأسبوع السادس، بمسابقة  الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

انتهى الشوط  الأول بالتعادل السلبي، ولكن الهلال الأبيض أجرى تعديلا بدخول قائد الفريق  مهند الطاهر، ليعيد ترتيب الأوراق وينجج في التقدم بهدف المهاجم الدولي  محمد عباس في الدقيقة 71.




الأهلي مروي تعقدت  أموره بعد الهدف بسبب طرد مدرب الفريق الذي اعترض على صحة الهدف، لكنه رغم  ذلك نجح في إدراك التعادل في الدقيقة 86 عن طريق لاعب وسطه إبراهيم  كوللينا.

ويعتبر التعادل ضربة للهلال الابيض الذي كان قد حقق فوزا لافتا في مباراة السابقة خارج ملعبه، بفوزه على فريق الأهلي شندي (2-0).

التعادل رفع رصيد الهلال الأبيض إلى 9 نقاط، والأهلي مروي إلى 3 نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”: الهلال يكمل صفقة جوهرة هلال الأبيض
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
علم”باج نيوز” أنّ نادي الهلال أكمل اتفاقه مع لاعب هلال الأبيض محمد عباس بعد مفاوضاتٍ جادة كلّلت بمنح اللاعب الضوء الأخضرة.
وبحسب مصدر لـ”باج نيوز” فإنّ لجنة التسجيلات حسمت الملف.
ويعمل الهلال جاهدًا من أجل دعم صفوفه بأفضل العناصر تأهبًا لتحديات البطولة الإفريقية والتي ينافس فيها بمرحلة المجموعات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة تسجيلات الهلال تفتح ملف التعاقدات….




باشرت  لجنه التسجيلات التي شكلها فريق الهلال مهامها رسميًا وذلك استعدادًا  لفترة التسجيلات التكميلية المقرر انطلاقتها نهاية ديسمبر المقبل .
 وبدأت اللجنة بمتابعة عدة لاعبين محليين ومحترفين تمهيدًا لضمهم لصفوف الفريق حسب احتياجات الفريق التي يطلبها الجهاز الفني .
 يذكر أن اللجنة تتكون محمد عبد اللطيف هارون عضو المجلس ورئيس القطاع  الرياضي، وعضوية كل من الكابتن فوزي المرضي، الكابتن شوقي عبد العزيز،  الكابتن محمود جبارة السادة والمدير الفني للفريق صلاح محمد آدم والمدرب  العام الكابتن هيثم مصطفى كرار.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برقو يلمح إلى إقالة الكرواتي من تدريب المنتخب الوطني





ألمح  الدكتور حسن عبد الله برقو، عضو مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني،  رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية إلى إقالة المدير الفني للمنتخبات السودانية،  الكرواتي، زدرافكو لوجاروشيتش الكرواتي.
وحمل برقو المدرب الكرواتي  وجهازه الفني المعاون مسؤولية الخسارة من تنزانيا يوم الجمعة وعدم تأهل  المنتخب لبطولة أمم أفريقيا “الشان 2020”.
وقال برقو إن لجنته رفعت توصية بتعديل الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأول مع الإبقاء على الكادر الوطني.
وقدم  رئيس لجنة المنتخبات السودانية في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده اليوم الإثنين  بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدني بمقر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، شكره لجماهير الشعب  السوداني على لوحة الدعم الكبيرة التي قدموها لأجل مساندة المنتخب خلال  مباراته أمام تنزانيا.
وأضاف: “الجمهور الكبير الذي حضر يومها كان يستحق أن يفرح بالتأهل ولكننا خذلناهم”.
وحول أسباب الخروج من بطولة “الشان” قال حسن برقو: “الجهاز الفني للمنتخب هو الذي يتحمل المسؤولية، وذلك بعد أن وفرنا كل ما طلبوه”.
وبيّن  برقو أنه عقد اجتماعا طارئا مع الجهاز الفني في اليوم التالي من مباراة  تنزانيا، حملهم خلاله المسؤولية، مؤكدا لهم أن أي مدرب مبتدئ كان يمكنه  الخروج بالمباراة إلى بر الأمان.
واستطرد رئيس لجنة المنتخبات  السودانية: “رفعت توصية لمجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة السوداني تتعلق بالمدير  الفني وجهازه الفني المعاون حول لقاء تنزانيا، ولم أتخذ أي قرار حيالهم لأن  حدود صلاحياتي تسمح برفع التوصية فقط”.
وقال إن المنتخبات السودانية  خسرت العديد من فرص التأهل للنهائيات القارية، ولم يتبق إلا نهائيات كأس  الأمم الأفريقية 2021، ومونديال قطر 2022، التي تحتاج للاستعداد بشكل  مختلف، وذلك بعد إعادة النظر في الأجهزة الفنية ونوعية اللاعبين الذين يتم  اختيارهم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هداف دوري الأولى الإنجليزي يعتذر عن اللعب لصقور الجديان





كشف  الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية أن اللاعب السوداني الذي  ينشط في دوري الدرجة الأولى الانجليزي اعتذر عن اللعب لصقور الجديان.
وقال  برقو إن النادي الإنجليزي الذي يلعب له المهاجم محمد عيسى اعتذر رسميا،  بعد أن تدخل أحد الوسطاء وأكد أن اللاعب سيجد صعوبة في السفر للسودان، في  يوم 5 نوفمبر ، لأنه سيلعب مباراة مفصلية بالدوري، في نفس التاريخ.
وكشف  حسن برقو أن الاستعدادات للمرحلة القادمة، جعلتهم رسميا يستدعون 7 لاعبين  من أصول سودانية بدول المهجر، من بينهم ياسر حامد المنتظم في الدوري  الروماني وأسامة مالك من نادي بيرث الأسترالي ومحمد عيسى من دوري الدرجة  الثانية الإنجليزي، ومحمد أمين ومحمد الضو وموفق عادل من الدوري السويدي.
وأعلن  برقو أن نشاط المنتخبات السودانية سوف يستمر، بمشاركة منتخب الشباب ببطولة  كأس التحدي لمنتخبات سيكافا، وسيكون محمد موسى على رأس جهازه الفني.
وأضاف أن الاتحاد السوداني طلب رسميا تنظيم بطولتي سيكافا تحت 17 سنة، والتصفيات القارية للفئة السنية نفسها.
وبرأ  برقو نفسه والاتحاد من أي تهم بتبديد الأموال فيما يتعلق بنشاط المنتخبات،  مشددا أن كل مستندات صرف تلك الأموال متاحة وموجودة مع جهات ذات صلة سواء  رئاسة الجمهورية أو وزارة الشباب والرياضة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم والأهلي في كلاسيكو مثير بالخرطوم






يستضيف  ملعب إستاد الخرطوم في السابعة إلا ربعًا مساء اليوم لقاء كلاسيكو العاصمة  بين الأهلي الخرطوم والخرطوم الوطني في سباق ساخن على النقاط.
يدخل الأهلي المباراة برصيد برصيد نقطتين ويبحث عن الفوز الأول في المنافسة بعد خسارتين وتعادلين في مبارياته السابقة.
وكان  الفريق تسلح بالمواجهات الودية في فترة توقف المنافسة بين الجولتين  الخامسة والسادسة. وأدى ثلاث مباريات ودية مع أندية الأولى بالخرطوم ويرغب  في لقاء اليوم في تحقيق الفوز الأول.
أما الخرطوم الوطني فيدخل  المباراة برصيد ثماني نقاط من انتصارين وتعادلين حقق الفوز على حي العرب  وتعادل مع هلال الفاشر  والأمل عطبرة. وكان الفريق تقبل الخسارة في الجولة  الأخيرة من أهلي شندي على ملعب الخرطوم.
ويطمح الخرطوم للعودة لسكة الانتصارات من جديد عبر الكلاسيكو أمام الأهلي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*⚽ المريخ vs حي الوادي .
 🏟  ملعب نيالا .
 🕣 الثالثه والنصف .
  📺الملاعب سبورت .

 🔴التشكيله المتوقعه :- 
 منجد .. بيبو ..امير ..نمر ..التاج ..رحماني ..الرشيد ..التش .. عجب .. تيري ..النعسان 
 🔴الاحتياط 
 ابو عشرين ..محمد مصطفي ..الصيني .. امبده .. ضياء التكت ..شلش ..الغربال الصغير ..السماني الصاوي 
 #اندراوس_ايداهور
#المسالمة190










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس إتحاد نيالا يعلن تحديه للأحمر

أعلن رئيس إتحاد نيالا الأستاذ هارون أحمد إسحاق تحديه للفرقة الحمراء مؤكدا قدرة ممثل المدينة حي الوادي على كسب مباراة اليوم وذلك خلال إستقباله لبعثة المريخ بمطار مدينة نيالا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
المحصلة (صفر)


أكثر المسائل الرياضية التي كانت تعصف بذهني و ذهن أترابي (و تجيب لينا الصداع) هي المعادلات الضخمة و المتعددة و التي تنتهي بالاجابة الرياضية السعيدة (المحصلة تساوي صفر)..

و ما حدث بأمسية السبت و ما سبقها من كلفتة و ضوضاء و خطوات غير قانونية كان طبيعياً أن تتحول محصلته للصفر الذي يعني (العدم أو الانتفاء)..

و كما توقعنا.. فلن يصح إلا الصحيح في دولة القانون الجديدة بعد اقتلاع امانة الشباب و الرياضة البائدة و تبخٌر (تحشرات) طارق حمزة و رفاقه و عبثهم في الشأن المريخي..

و نتيجة طبيعية.. للخطوات المتهورة و الغير قانونية التي اتخذها المجلس بمعزل عن المفوضية (صاحبة الحق الاساسي) و التي علقت قيام الجمعية.. أو اللجنة القانونية و شئون الاعضاء التي أقرت بأحقية المفوضية في الاشراف علي الجمعية قبل أن تأمر المجلس بتعليق قيامها شهراً ليتمكن من تصحيح هرجلته القانونية..

لهذا جاءت قرارات اللجنة القانونية و شئون الاعضاء متسقة مع الواقع السليم و موقظة لمن عاشوا في أضغاث الاحلام حين توهم (160) فرد بقدرتهم علي تحريك الاحداث منفردين و تعديل نظام اساسي يضم تحت جناحه ملايين المريخاب المنتشرين في كافة بقاع الارض..

اللجنة القانونية أفتت ببطلان اجراءات الجمعية و هو عين ما ذهبنا اليه حين طالبنا المجلس برد الامر للمفوضية بدايةً من الاشراف علي الكشوفات مروراً بالاشراف علي الجمعية و الطعون.. 

و للأسف فقد اخرج المجلس كشوفاته بدون الاعتماد من اي جهة.. و شرع في تكوين لجنة للبت في الطعون (من داخل عضوية الجمعية معلومة التوجه) و بدأ في كلفتة الاجراءات بصورة قبيحة الي أن قدم مسخاً مشوهاً للممارسة الديموقراطية ككل..

و طبيعي أن لا تعترف اللجنة القانونية بمخرجات تلك المسرحية السمجة و ان لا تعتمد مقرراتها إذ لن توجد جهة في العالم ستعتمد أو تعترف بهذا العبث المشوب بالتزوير و الخرمجة الادارية الكاملة..

و سيحفظ التأريخ لمجلس الفشل كل هذه الخزعبلات التي نشروها علي الملأ.. كما سيدون في أسود صفحاته اسماء كل من شاركوا في نسج خيوط هذه المأساة التي قدحت في تأريخ المريخ كنادٍ قائد و رائد في مجالي القانون و الديموقراطية الحقيقية.

نبضات متفرقة

عصر اليوم سيحل المريخ ضيفاً علي فرقة الوادي نيالا في مباراة تصحيح المسار بعد التعثر الاخير.

المريخ أدي ثلاث مباريات دورية.. فاز مرتين و تعادل في واحدة.

لا بد للفريق من الاستفادة من تعثرات الهلال السابقة و ذلك عبر الفوز و ضمان النقاط لتوسيع الشقة بين الفريقين.

الوادي نيالا لن يكن لقمة سائغة و بدون القتال و الجدية فسيعاني الاحمر الامرين في سبيل التفوق عليه.

المريخ سيؤدي ثلاث مباريات ولائية متتالية لاول مرة.. و المحصلة النهائية لهذه المباريات ستوضح مدي جدية الفريق و قدرته في الحفاظ علي لقبه. 

المدير التنفيذي (عراب النظام الاساسي) ذهب لحضور اجتماع اللجنة القانونية المنعقد للبت في ملابسات جمعية المريخ قبل ان يتعرض للابعاد بواسطة رئيس اللجنة!!

ألا يري المدير التنفيذي في حضوره الاجتماع المذكور أي شبهة تضارب مصالح?! !

شخصياً لا استغرب ذهابه.. فقد ارتضي ان يجلس في جمعية يشرف علي لجنة طعونها (عضو جمعية) مارس حقه في التصويت و (الفرحة) بعد نهاية الجمعية!!

المدير التنفيذي وزع للجمعية نسخة مخالفة للنسخة التي أشبعتها اللجنة القانونية للنادي و قانوني قطر و الامارات تعديلاً و تشريحاً.

المدير التنفيذي ذات نفسه جلس قبل ذلك كمقرر للجنة القانونية و شهد تعديلاتها.. و حين بات الامر في طور الطباعة أرسل لهم نفس النسخة القديمة بدون ان يحفل كثيراً للتعديلات التي تمت بعرق و جهد قانوني اللجنة!!

مجلس المريخ الان.. و مديره التنفيذي تحت رحمة سياط لجنة الانضباط بعد مخالفتهم لنص المادة (13) من النظام الاساسي للاتحاد.

نبضة أخيرة

ألم نصف ما حدث بأنه مجرد (ضياع زمن)!..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسين حامد يختار رسمياً تمثيل منتخب"صقور الجديان" 

 الخرطوم ــ العربي الجديد 
  كشفت قناة "سبورت رو" الرومانية أن نجم فريق سيبسي الروماني ياسين حامد،  والذي ينحدر من أصول سودانية، اختار رسمياً تمثيل المنتخب السوداني بدلاً  من رومانيا.
 وولد اللاعب، صاحب  الجنسية الرومانية والبالغ من العمر عشرين سنة لأب سوداني وأم رومانية، في  سالونتا في مقاطعة بيهور، وتم تأهيله بأكاديمية "ليبرتي سالونتا".
  وبدأ ياسين مشواره لاعبَ كرة قدم مبكراً في سن السادسة عشرة في صفوف  فريق"تيرجو موريش" في دوري الدرجة الأولى الروماني، ولعب كذلك لفريق  "كلوج"، قبل أن يخوض تجربة جديدة مع نادي"باندوري"، وينشط ياسين حامد الآن  في فريق "سيبسي"، أحد أندية الدوري الروماني.
 وكشفت  قناة "سبورت  رو" الرومانية، في تقرير نشرته عبر موقعها، أن ياسين حامد سيحزم حقائبه  للسفر إلى السودان لخوض أول لقاء رسمي مع المنتخب السوداني أمام منتخب  ساوتومي ضمن تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 2020.
 واعتبرت القناة نفسها أن  اللاعب كان يود تمثيل منتخب رومانيا مسقط رأسه، إلا أنه أعطى موافقته  الرسمية للاتحاد السوداني بعد اهتمام الأخير بالاستفادة من خدماته.
  يُذكر أن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عمد إلى تدعيم صفوف المنتخب الأول  باستدعائه لستة لاعبين من أصول سودانية ينشطون في المهجر، لتمثيل منتخب  "صقور الجديان" من بينهم ياسين حامد، في المباراة الأولى من التصفيات  المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية الكاميرون.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
*********
ودالشريف 
**********

** اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام ابطلت ما يسمي بالجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ التي عقدت مساء السبت الماضي لاجازة النظام الأساسي للنادي الكبير واستدعت اللجنة القانونية أعضاء مجلس الفشل المريخي للوقوف أمام لجنة الانضباط لمسألتهم عن الفوضي والعبث الذي شهدته الجمعية وعن عدم احترامهم للقانون وردت اللجنة القانونية بقوة علي ادعاءات واقتراءت والتصريحات الشتراء لعلي اسد وعلي اسد كان قد تحدث لبعض الصحف والمواقع وعبر الإذاعة الطبية مؤكدا علي قانونية ما حدث وتحدي أي جهة تتحدث عن إلغاء النظام الأساسي 

** ما نسب لدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد العام بأنه أعطي الضؤ الأخضر لمجلس الفشل لعقد جمعية النظام الأساسي عار من الصحة تماما ونسأل مجلس الفشل .هل تسلمتم خطابا رسميا من الاتحاد العام بقيام الجمعية أو حتي من شداد ام انكم تعتقدون أن المسألة سايبة وما يقوله شداد أو غيره في ونسة لا يعد شيئا رسميا 

** اقتربت ساعة رحيل مجلس الفشل المريخي 

** عصر اليوم يخوض المريخ مباراته الهامة أمام حي الوادي بمدينة نيالا ونيالا ليست غريبة علي الاحمر بدليل الاستقبال الكبير الذي وجده أمس وسيجد تشجيعا هادرا اليوم من قاعدته العريضة هناك خاصة اذا تمكن من تسجيل هدف مبكر مع يقيني أن الخصم لن يكون سهلا واستعد جيدا للمعركة وقدم أداء مميزا في مبارياته السابقة والحذر ثم الحذر وأمس اتصلت بكابتن جمال ابوعنجة المدرب العام للزعيم وطمأنني علي سير الإعداد وأكد أن كل اللاعبين كانوا حضورا في التدريبات الأخيرة وجاهزون من كل النواحي 

** اتوقع مباراة ممتعة مثيرة بين المريخ وحي الوادي وإحساسي يقول أن الحكم الدولي الفاضل ابوشنب سيدير اللقاء وان حدث ذلك يكون اختيار موفق من لجنة التحكيم المركزية 

** المريخ في حالة انتصاره اليوم يتصدر الدوري الممتاز بنسبة الأهداف وفي حالة الهزيمة أو التعادل يتدحرج للخلف 

** عقدت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية مؤتمرا صحفيا نهار أمس بقاعة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني تحدث فيه السلطان حسن برقو رئيس اللجنة عن الأسباب التي أدت لهزيمة المنتخب الأول أمام تنزانيا وحمل المسئولية كاملة للجهاز الفني وأكد أن لجنته رفعت توصية لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام بإعفاء المدرب الأجنبي وابان برقو أن مشوار المنتخب ما زال طويلا وأمامه تصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية وتصفيات كأس العالم وأكد في حديثه علي اضافة لاعبين جدد للمنتخب محترفين في أوروبا وأوضح برقو الحقائق كاملة حول مبلغ ٢٠ ألف دولار خاصة بكمال شداد و مبلغ ٧ الف يورو اتهمه البعض بلهفها وتحدث في المؤتمر أيضا الزميل اسماعيل حسن رئيس اللجنة الإعلامية وأشار الي الدور الكبير الذي ينتظر الاعلام والجمهور تجاه المنتخب في الفترة القادمة 

** مساء اليوم وباستاد الخرطوم الجمهور علي موعد مع معركة ساخنة بين أبناء العمومة الأهلي العاصمي والخرطوم الوطني وبلغت التحديات زروتها والأهلي مرشح للفوز 

** بعثة المريخ وحدت استقبالا رائعا في نيالا ونتوقع استقبال اروع في الفاشر غدا 

** الوزيرة ولاء البوشي بدأت مشوارها بملف الفساد في المدينة الرياضية التي بدأ العمل فيها عام ٩٠ ولم يكتمل حتي الان وعلي السيدة ولاء أن تجتهد لإكمال العمل وتترك الفساد جانبا ولنشهد في عهدها ( المبارك ) افتتاح المدينة الرياضية 

** حراك هلالي كبير يهدف الي تجاوز عقبة الأهلي القاهري والنجم الساحلي في دوري المجموعات واحراز البطولة الأفريقية ..وربنا يسهل 

** الأهلي شندي أكمل استعداده لهزيمة الهلال مساء غد 

** لا أتخيل الأهلي شندي بدون الاخ عبدالمهيمن الأمين مدير الكرة الشاطر 

** مدثر خيري القانوني سقط في امتحان القانون وهو يتحدث عن اجازة النظام الأساسي القميئ ويشارك في أحداث الجمعية التعاونية 

** عندما يأتي أكتوبر يتزكر كل سوداني المعلم محمد وردي والذي لم يغيب من الزاكرة اصلا ويظل بيننا بروائعه الوطنية والعاطفية 

** كان أكتوبر في غضبتنا الأولي .مع المك النمر 

** آخر دبوس 

** د كمال شداد لا يمكن أن يحرض علي الفوضي يا مجلس الفشل!..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
مزمل ابوالقاسم

كرت أحمر وخسائر بالجملة
(الكرت الأحمر) الذي أشهرته اللجنة القانونية في وجه المدير التنفيذي لنادي المريخ , لمنعه من حضور إجتماع الأمس تأخر كثيراً , لأن بقاء المذكور أعلاه في اللجنة القانونية مخالف للنظام الأساسي للإتحاد الدولي وللنظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني نفسه من باب منع تضارب المصالح!..

لا يعقل ان يشرف المدير التنفيذي للمريخ على إجراءات الجمعية العمومية , ويصدر كل خاطاباتها ومستنداتها , ويتولى مخاطبتها , ثم يحضر إجتماعاً خصصته اللجنة القانونية لمنقاشة بند وحيد يتعلق بذات الجمعية !..

الكرت الأحمر هنا طبيعي وتصرف المدير التنفيذي يدل على سذاجة إدارية , وجهل قانوني لا نستغربه فيه !..

نعود للجمعية نفسها , ونقول ان خسائر مجلس الدمار الشامل فيها لاتحصى ولاتعد!..

اولها ان الجهة المنوطة بالإشراف عليها , بحسب النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ (المفوضية الولائية) أنكرتها وفضت إجراءاتها وأبطلت مفعولها قبل ان تنعقد ولن تعترف بمخرجاتها قطعاً..

ثانيها ان اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد أفتت بعدم شرعية الجمعية العبثية , وأبطلت كل مادار فيها..

ثالثها ان اللجنة نفسها اوصت بتحويل مجلس المريخ ومديره التنفيذي للمريخ  الى لجنة الإنضباط , عقاباً على تجاوزهما لمادة ملزمة في النظام الأساسي للإتحاد (المادة 13 بعنوان إلتزامات الأعضاء)!..

رابعها ان المجلس فقد بفعله الأرعن نصيره الأول ,لأنه ظل يستند إلى اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد لتأكيد شرعيته , وتثبيت أركانه مستفيداً من وجود مديره التنفيذي فيها ..

الكرت الأحمر الذي ناله المدير التنفيذي من اجتماع الأمس يؤذن بزول تلك الميزة ..

خامس الخسائر مفاده ان الجمعية العبثية اوضحت ان مجلس الخراب لايستند الى اي رصيد بين اعضاء النادي , بدليل إنه إضطر الى إعلان إكتمال النصاب بعد ان ادخل اشخاصاً لايمتون للنادي بصلة , ولايتملكون عضويته اصلاً , وقد اجمع عدد مقدر من الحاضرين ان عدد من كانوا موجودين داخل القاعة لايتعدى مائة وخمسين شخصاً في أفضل الأحوال..

قص ولص وشغل عضوية إقصاء للمعارضين وتمييز للمناصرين .. والمحصلة مائة وخمسين .. ياللفشل الكبير!...

سابع الخسائر انحصر في تأكيد الفقر الإداري والجهل القانوني الذي يعانيه من اشرفوا على جمعية إزدرت النظام الأساسي الساري للنادي بعد رفضوا التقيد بقرار اللجنة القانونية المنوطة بالإشراف على شئون الأعضاء , والمريخ كما هو معلوم عضو أصيل في الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم!..

ثامن الخسائر برز في تقييد بلاغات جنائية , ضد بعض من حرضوا أشخاصاً لا علاقة لهم بعضوية المريخ على المشاركة في الجمعية العبثية ببطاقات لاتخصهم..

وثق ضباط الشرطة الذين اشرفوا على تأمين الجمعية العبثية بعضاً من تلك المخالفات , وشهدوا عليها , وقد نشرت الصدى صورة لبطاقة عضوية تخص عضو النادي مبارك آدم (تكتيك) تم منحها لشخص آخر , بادر مشكوراً بفتح بلاغ جنائي في نيابة الأوسط ام درمان صباح امس الأول..

نسأل من حضروا الجمعية , هل شاهد اي منكم مبارك تكتيك داخل القاعة التي إحتضنت الإجتماع العبثي؟..

تاسع الخسائر الفادحة التي صاحبت المهزلة تمثل في إنكار أعضاء اللجنة القانونية للنادي , برئاسة الدكتور على البلولة للمسخرة التي حاول المجلس إشراكهم فيها بإنسحابهم منها وتبرؤهم من تبعاتها , وتوثيقهم للمخالفات التي صاحبتها..

تلك اكثر ضربة موجعة تلقاها مجلس الخراب بعد نهاية الجمعية العبثية ..

أن تنكر اللجنة القانونية المساعدة للمجلس ماتم من مساخر انتهكت القانون وإزدرت ابسط قواعد العدالة ..

كيف يريد ان يقنع مجلس الخراب اعضاء النادي الرافضين لمسخرته بصحة إجراءاته المعيبة بعد أن فشل في إقناع رئيس وأعضاء لجنته القانونية بصحتها؟..

عاشر الخسائر التي تعرض لها المجلس مقطوع الرأس حدثت داخل الجمعية نفسها بإقتصار مناقشة النظام الأساسي المعيب على مقترح وحيد , قضى بتعديل المادة التي تتحدث عن تجميمد عضوية عضو مجلس الإدارة حال تعرضه لأي إتهام يتعلق بالشرف والأمانة!..

عدلوا المادة كي يقتصر الإبعاد عن من تتم إدانته بواسطة المحكمة فحسب !..

هوية المقصود بذلك التعديل معلومة للكافة , وهو يعني ببساطة ان يتم إعتماد رئاسة آدم سوداكال (مثلاً) للنادي حتى ولو تعددت الإتهامات الموجهة إليه في قضايا تتصل بالإحتيال والتزوير والدجل والشعوذة , وان يبقى في منصبه حتى ولو قبع في السجن عدة سنوات , وعجز عن حضور اي اجتماع للمجلس , او الجمعية العمومية للنادي!..

المصيبة الكبرى حدثت بتبني ذلك المقترح القبيح ممن يطيب لهم أن يتشدقوا بقيم النزاهة والشفافية ويعلوا من قيمة فحص النزاهة المفروض بواسطة الفيفا على كل من يقدمون انفسهم للعمل في المجال الكروي!..

أسوأ الخسائر حدثت بعد نهاية الجمعية بهتافات ساقطة , ترددت فيها عبارات قبيحة لا تصدر إلا من فاقد تربوي وأخلاقي  , لتؤكد ان الفئة التي رددت تلك العبارة لاتقيم وزناً للمبادئ السمحة التي يفترض ان تسود الوسط الرياضي المبتلى بمن ينشطون في بث الكراهية داخل مجتمع المريخ المشهور بمثاليته وتميزه وطهره على مدى السنوات..  

  آخر الحقائق

التحية للدكتور على البلولة ورفاقه في اللجنة القانونية لموقفهم القوي من الانتهاكات التي صاحبت الجمعية العبثية..

موقف للتاريح , يليق بحماة المريخ بالقانون..

نحسب لهم انهم إجتهدوا في إزالة بعض النصوص المعيبة والمواد المشوهة وتمسكوا بجهدهم حتى بعد ان بادر المدير التنفيذي بطباعة مسودة مخالفة للتي انجزتها اللجنة..

فعلهم غير مستغرب منه ..

جهدهم سيشكل حادباً للساعين الى تصحيح الممارسة المشوهة التي حدثت في الجمعية العبثية..

تردد ان الإتحاد السوداني بصدد إيفاد رئيس لجنة تراخيص الأندية وعضو في اللجنة القانونية لحضور (كونغرس الفيفا)  المنعقد بالقاهرة!..

لا علاقة للفيفا بالكونغرس المزعوم!..

الإحتماع المذكور يتعلق بنشاط ينظمه الإتحاد الدولي لمحامي كرة القدم المعروف إختصاراً ب AIAF ,  في الفترة نت 23 الى 24 إكتوبر بالقاهرة ..

نخشى ان يكونوا قد قرأوها FIFA !..

إتحاد يمثل تنظيماً يضم مجموعة مقدرة من المحاميين المتخصصين في التشريعات المتعلقة بكرة القدم..

النشاط المعنى سيحوي جلسات نقاش تتعلق بالتعديلات التي تمت على لائحة الفيفا لأوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين , والإصلاحات الخاصة بنظم وملفات بيع وحماية حقوق البث المتصلة بمسابقات كرة القدم والشروط المتعلقة بوكلاء اللاعبين المعتمدين لدى الفيفا..

إختار الاتحاد السوداني عزالدين الحاج رئيس هيئة تراخيص الأندية ومدثر خيري عضو اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد لحضور كونغرس محامي كرة القدم ..

عزالدين (مع تقديرنا له) فني إتصالات , ومدثر خيري فني موجات صوتية , فكيف يمثلان الإتحاد في ملتقى قانوني؟..

وجود الأستاذ عزالدين في رئاسة هيئة تراخيص الأنديه نفسه غير قانوني , ومخالف لنصوص دليل الفيفا لتراخيص الأندية , لأنه يعمل مديراً تنفيذياً لنادي الهلال..

ينص دليل الفيفا لتراخيص الأندية على ضرورة ان تتمتع هيئة ترخيص الأندية (بغرفتيها الإبتدائية والإستئنافية) بإستقلالية تامة عن الجهاز التنفيذي والإداري وحتى الأندية المنضوية تحت لواء الإتحاد..

اي ترخيص يصدر عن هيئة يقودها الأخ عز الدين غير شرعي ولايعتد به ,لأن الهيئة نفسها فاقدة للإستقلالية..

وجود مدثر خيري في عضوية اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد غير قانوني لأنه يعمل موظفاً في ناد يتبع للإتحاد..

تضارب لامصالح قائم في الحالتين..

كان على الإتحاد ان يوفد من يحمل مؤهلاً في القانون لتمثيله في الملتقى المذكور..

بالعدم كان بمقدوره ان يكلف مقرر لجنة شئون اللاعبين , أبوكر مصطفى بتمثيله , طالما ان الكونغرس المعني سيناقش التعديلات التي ستدحل على لائحة شئون واوضاع اللاعبين الصادرة من الفيفا..

آخر خبر : كل إمرئ يحتل في الإتحاد غير مكانه..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير الكرة بالمريخ فريقنا في كامل جاهزيته لكسب النقاط الثلاث

قال مدير الكرة بالمريخ الأستاذ أنس نصرالدين ان الفرقة الحمراء في كامل جاهزيتها لخوض مواجهة الغد ضد حى الوادى نيالا..مشيرا إلى إنخراط الفريق مؤخرا في تدريبات بدنية جادة ومضيفا ان هدف الأحمر كسب النقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 

 د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 

 خيـــري لا يخجـل 
  × استغربت وتصببت عرقا وأنا أطالع أن المدير التنفيذي للمريخ، وصان كل  الفوضى والدوشة التي تعم النادي اليوم، أنه ذهب بلا خجل أو حياء أو حياة  لمشاعر ليحضر اجتمعا اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد العام بصفته عضوا فيها، وهو  يعلم أنها التأمت أصلا لتبحث مدى الفوضى والهوس الذي سببه لأكبر كيان وأعظم  مجتمع بالبلاد.
 × جزا الله قادة اللجنة كل خير إذ أنهم طردوه شر  طردة وأخبروه أنهم لن يكونوا مطية لألاعيبه وعبطه الذي ادخل بها اكبر نادي  في حيص بيص، وجعله مهزلة بين الأندية وصار محل سخرية للبسوا والما بسوا،  أعوذ بالله.
 × كيف تسمح نفس امرئ له أن يذهب بكل سذاجة ليجلس ملاصقة  لمحكمين ليفتي في ذنوبه التي اغترفها مع سبق الإصرار والعناد، ألم يكفيه  عبثا كل الذي حدث وأحدث شرخا غائرا لا يعرف أحد كيف و متى سيندمل؟
 ×  الرأي عندي هو، أن ظهور مدثر خيري مع أعضاء اللجنة القانونية وحرصه على  حضور الاجتماع، لهو اكبر دليل على عدم فطنة هذا الرجل وأن كل الذي يقوله  ليس إلا عبطا ولعبا قبيحا على دقون الرجال وحسب.
 × استمعت أمس إلى  العديد من الروايات التي رواه حضورا لمجريات الجمعية العمومية، فتأكد لي أن  أعضاء مجلس المريخ يعوسون عواسة لا يفقهونها، بل هناك أشياء أمليت لبعضهم  وقام بتنفيذها على وجه الكلفتة والتلاعب، ولكن ما دروا أنهم لن يصيبوا  نجاحا أو فلاحا أبدا أبدا.
 × كان بإمكان المجلس أن يجيز هذا النظام  كما يود لو امتثل لقرار اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام، فالاتحاد أصلا  متعاطف معهم ويريدهم أن يفعلوا ما يريدوا، ولكن سوء تقدير مدثر خيري أدخلهم  في هذا النفق المظلم، وغرضهم لمساءلات لجنة الانضباط، وهذا خصما في حقهم  وقبلهم في حق النادي الكبير بكل تأكيد ويقين.
 × قيام الجمعية  المهزلة أكدت لنا بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن نية أعضاء هذا المجلس غير سليمة  وأن كلما يقولونه عن صدقهم وأنهم يريدون حقا هو كذب صراح وأنهم صاروا أسوأ  نموذجا للإدارة الصادقة القاصدة للخير والجمال والصلاح.
 × قال أحد  الناشطين وأعضاء المريخ البارزين أنه رأى بأم عينه شخصا يعرفه يدعى نزار،  يتقلد بطاقة شخص خلافه يدعى حسام، فهذه بيانات بالثابتة، فكيف بعد كل هذا  يحدثنا محدث المجلس أنهم يريدون الإصلاح ويريدون تقويم النادي وإجازة  قانونا يصبح له دليلا ونبراسا؟
 × وكيف نأتمن من يدعي أنه أقام جمعية  عمومية كاملة تامة، وكل الشكاوى والأدلة تقول أنها ناقصة ناقصة، وأن  الاتحاد العام يرفضها والمفوضية ترفضها ومعظم أهل المريخ يرفضونها.
 ×  خلاصة القول هو، أن هذا المجلس طعن نفسه بسكينة صدئة، وغرز خنجرا مسموما  في خصر أمة المريخ وجعلها شتاتا، بأمر يهم ويعني الكل بلا استثناء، ولكن  الغيظ والغبن الذي يعتر البعض جعلهم لا يرون إلا سوءا ولا يعملون إلا ضررا.
 ذهبيـــــــــــــــــات 
 × اليوم ينازل المريخ حي الوادي نبالا في بداية مبارياته بغربنا الحبيب.
 × المريخ يهتم جدا بمباريات أندية الغرب فحصيلة تلك المباريات لها أهمية قصوى في مسار البطولة.
 × لو استطاع الأحمر اليوم قهر الوادي يكون قد سهل الطريق وهده للاخريتين.
 × حي الوادي هو الأقوى ودائما ما يقف صدا وصلبا أمام الزعيم.
 × طبعا الفريق  يذهب لتلك المباريات وهو منقوص فنيا.
 × المدير الفني لا يفقه الدوري المحلي ولا يعرف لاعبيه، ربنا يكون في العون.
 × الصديق جمال أبوعنجة يكون دائما بالحياد والصمت خوفا من الخلاف.
 × يفقد المريخ بشدة الغربال والعقرب، والتعسان لا يودي ولا يجيب وسيف تيري لا في الحيري وال فير الطيري.
 × نجا ليفربول من الهزيمة أمام مان يونايتد بعد أن أدرك التعادل بواسطة لالانا بعد أن كان متأخرا بهدف لا شفورد.
  ، نقض الحكم هدفا لليفر فيما اعتمد هدف المان متناسيا مخالفة واضحة لصالح  الليفر، احتج عليها لاعبو الليفر ومدربهم الألماني كلوب بشدة.
 × بحسابات الدوري الانجليزي فالليفر كسبان لأنه أتى بنقطة من خارج الأرض وأمام فريق عظيم وكبير.
 الذهبيــــــة الأخيـــــرة 
 × وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، مدثر خيري لا خير فيه للمريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنعقاد الإجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وحي الوادي
 المكتب الإعلامي:نيالا
 إنعقد بملعب نيالا الأولمبي في الساعة الثانية عشر ظهر اليوم الإجتماع  التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا، وقد تقرر أن تنطلق المباراة في  الساعة الرابعة إلا ربع على أن يكون حضور الفريقين لأرضية الملعب الساعة  الثالثة إلا ربع واسفر الإجتماع عن أن يؤدي المريخ اللقاء بالشعار الأحمر  الكامل كما سيرتدي حي الوادي الأخضر وقد حضر الإجتماع مراقب المباراة رئيس  إتحاد الفاشر إضافة لممثل إتحاد نيالا وممثلي نادي حي الوادي، وقد حضر من  جانب المريخ الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى رئيس القطاع الرياضي إضافة لمدير  الكرة أنس نصرالدين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتدخل لتغيير مسار الظاهرة النن من المريخ
 .
 .
  كشفت  مصادر صحفية  أن نادي الهلال قد تدخل بقوة لتغيير مسار الظاهرة منتصر عثمان  لاعب مريخ الفاشر الشهير بالنن من التوقيع في كشوفات المريخ الخرطوم  للتوقيع في الكشوفات الزرقاء وكشفت المصادر أن مجلس الهلال قد دخل في  مفاوضات جادة مع مريخ الفاشر لاطلاق سراح اللاعب للهلال بعد أن ابدي الهلال  رغبته الاكيد في الفوز بخدمات اللاعب وكان منتصر قريبا من المريخ الخرطوم  لكن اتفاقا بين الناديين تم باكمال الصفقة في التسجيلات المقبلة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
محاولات فاشلة لضرب استقرار المريخ
.
.
حاول بعض منسوبي النظام البائد اعلاميا وسياسيا ضرب استقرار المريخ من خلالات تحريض الجماهير على القتل واقتحام نادي المريخ وقلع المنصة بالرجال والقوة ومنع المجلس من اجازة النظام الاساسي.
سبقت الجمعية تهديدات من بعض من ينصبون انفسهم اوصياء على المريخ .. تهديد بعظائم الامور والويل والثبور وظلت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تضج بهديديداتهم ولكنها لم تأتي بجديد وتمت اجازة النظام الاساسي.
الخطير هو تحريض ابناء المريخ على الاحتراب وهو امر خطير.
من ينتمون سياسيا للحكومة البائدة لا يتورعون في تأليب الناس على القتل لان من يرفض ان تكون الديمقراطية جزء اصيل من نادي المريخ وحق مكتسب لعضو نادي المريخ طبيعي ان يطالب بالعنف.
على مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ مقاضاة كل الذين اشاروا او لمحوا او هددوا بالعنف وشكوتهم الى الجهات المسئولة حتى يكف كل مروج للفتنة ويلم اطرافه عليه.
كله بالقانون حتى لو كان في امريكا يجب ان يسلم الى السلطات السودانية باعتبار انه حرض على الاجرام والحرب والقتال بين ابناء الوطن الواحد والنادي الواحد.
من يطالب 1300 شخصا بإقتحام نادي المريخ واقتلاع المنصة هو مروج للفتنة ومحرض ولابد من حسمه لانه خطر على المجتمع الرياضي عموما.
من ادخلوا العبية بين المريخ والهلال يريدون الآن ان ينشروا العداوة والبغضاء بين ابناء النادي الواحد وتوزيعه الى كيمان على طريقة النظام البائد الذي انشق الى قسمين قسم تمسك بالسلطة وآخر ذهب الى حاله وتمسك بالمباديء لكنه انهزم وعاد وقاسم الجماعة السلطة حتى سقوط المخلوع عمر البشير.
هذا المرض الفتاك الذي اصاب مجتمع المريخ سببه الجشع والقل وتصفية الحسابات.
من يقاتل من اجل ان يعيد مؤيدي المؤتمر الوطني وتمكينهم في حكم نادي المريخ سيندم كثيرا
من ينادي بعودة من ضربونا ثلاثين عاما ليس منا.
من يدعي انه مع الثورة ويشارك في وليمة في قلب الخرطوم لضرب استقرار المريخ فهو ليس ثورجي وهو مشارك في جريمة دعوة ابناء المريخ للقتال.
الجريمة هي بيع كاس الدهب
الجريمة هي السكوت على بيع كاس الدهب.
مجالس بيع كاس الدهب اجتمعت لضرب استقرار المريخ
لن نسكت بعد اليوم ولن نسمح لمن باعوا مروث المريخ ان يعودوا مجددا
المريخ اكبر من ان يكون مطيية لتحقيق اغراض سياسية
المريخ اكبر من احزاب الفكة والتكتيكات والوهمات.
مريخ نضيف لا فيهو شبيحة لا تحريف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* آيت يعلن تشكيلة المريخ أمام الوادي نيالا
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
حصل”باج  نيوز” على التشكيلة التي سيدفع بها في مباراة اليوم”الثلاثاء” أمام الوادي  نيالا ضمن بطولة الدوري الممتاز لحساب المرحلة السادسة.
وضمت  القائمة كلاً من منجد النيل، أحمد آدم، أمير كمال، صلاح نمر، التاج  إبراهيم، ماماني، محمد الرشيد، النعسان، التش، السماني الصاوي.
وسيقود الهجوم اللاعب سيف تيري.
ويملك الأحمر في جعبته سبع نقاط ، ويحتّل المركز الثامن في روليت الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اتصالات رسمية بين الشرطة القضارف ومدرب المريخ السابق
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت  مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ مدرب السابق إبراهيم حسين تلقى اتصالاتٍ رسمية من  نادي الشرطة القضارف لتوليّ مهمة الإشراف على الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة،  بعدما برز اتجاه بإقالة الجهاز الفني الذي يقوده محمد الديبة.
وأوضحت المصادر أنّ الخطوة تأتي على خلفية تردي نتائج الشرطة القضارف في الدوري الممتاز بقيادة المدرب محمد محي الدين الديبة.
و”الأثنين”، سقط الشرطة القضارف في فخ التعادل أمام حي العرب بورتسودان بهدفين لكلٍ بملعبه وأمام جماهيره،
ويحتلّ الشرطة القضارف المرتبة السابع برصيد ثمانية نقاط في روليت أندية الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مصادر لـ”باج نيوز”: شداد يوقف قرار اللجنة القانونية تجاه نادي المريخ


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت  مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني كمال شداد  أوقف قرار اللجنة القانونية بتحويل مجلس المريخ إلى لجنة الانضباط، ووجّه  في ذات الوقت الأمين العام حسن أبو جبل بعدم إرسال خطاب إلى إدارة النادي.
وتأتي  الخطوة ردًا على القرار الصادر من اللجنة القانونية برئاسة محمد جلال  القاضي ببطلان إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ وتحويل مجلس المريخ  والمدير التنفيذي إلى لجنة الانضباط.
و”السبت”، أعلن نادي المريخ عن إجازة النظام الأساسي بنصابٍ بلغ”447â€³ من أصل”666â€³ عضوًا، وسط جدلٍ كبير.
وبحسب  مصادر “باج نيوز” فإنّ كمال شداد طالب مجلس المريخ بإرسال خطابٍ إلى مجلس  إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني من أجلّ اعتماد إجازة النظام الأساسي داخل  اجتماع المجلس.
ومن المنتظر أنّ يلتئم مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني في نوفمبر المقبل لمناقشة العديد من الأجندة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاغ وزيرة الشباب والرياضة للنائب العام يحرك الساكن
 المدينة الرياضية.. من أرض الأحلام إلى قفص الاتهام!!

 نائب الرئيس.. الوالي.. يوسف عبد الفتاح وبانقا أبرز الأسماء في مؤتمر (البوشي) والمُؤبّد يُهدِّد رموز النظام السابق
 مُخالفات دستورية، جنائية، إدارية، مالية وهندسية.. ومساحات ضخمة تخصّص لجهات (مجهولة الهوية)
  خالد سيد أحمد: النيابة يُمكن أن تُوجِّه التُّهم لأعدادٍ كبيرةٍ..  العقوبات تصل حد الأعدام.. وتشكيل محاكم خاصّة يُساعد على سرعة الفصل
 ناصر بابكر
  (العمل سيتوقّف تماماً لحين الفصل في القضية، نحن لا نبحث عن إنجازات  جوفاء وحياة الإنسان بالنسبة لنا أهم وأقيم ألف مرة من إنجازات غير  حقيقية)، بتلك الكلمات أعلنت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي إيقاف  العمل في المدينة الرياضية بعد أن عقدت جلسة مع النائب العام أمس الأول،  وفتحت بلاغاً لدى نيابة مكافحة الفساد بعد تسليم كافة المستندات المتعلقة  بالتعديات التي تمت على أراضي المدينة الرياضية والمُخالفات الإدارية  والمالية والهندسية التي صَاحبتها لتضع مجموعة من رموز النظام البائد في  قفص الاتّهام وفي مواجهة عقوبات يُمكن أن تصل للسجن المُؤبّد أو الإعدام  بحسب تأكيدات قانونيين لـ(الصيحة).
 القرار (45)
 كشفت وزيرة  الشباب والرياضة خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته بوكالة “سونا” مساء أمس  الأول، أنّ فكرة إنشاء المدينة الرياضة لم تبدأ في العام 1991 كما يعتقد  كثيرون، بل بدأت في العام 1966 بواسطة شركة بلغارية، لكن مشاكل التمويل  حَالَت دُون تنفيذ الفكرة، وفي العام 1991 أصدر رئيس النظام البائد عمر حسن  أحمد البشير القرار رقم (45) بنزع ملكية أراضي الساقية بمساحة (354,23)  فداناً ما عدا الحصص 33/1 – 33/15  وتخصيص مساحتها لإنشاء مدينة السودان  الرياضية.
 تعويض وبيع استثماري
 رحلة التعديات على المدينة  الرياضية شملت مربع 26 (غرب المدينة الرياضية) ومساحته (3230850) متراً  مربعاً بعدد (369) قطعة سكنية مساحة القطعة (500م)، علما بأنّ القرار  التخطيطي حدّد التعويض بعدد (358) قطعة، والمفاجأة أنّ المراجع العام أفاد  في تقريره أنه لم يجد ما يفيد باستلام أصحاب التعويضات لتعويضاتهم، علماً  بأنّ التعويض تمّ على مساحة (179,500م) وباقي المساحة تم التصرف فيها  بالبيع الاستثماري بواسطة ولاية الخرطوم وقدرها (144,350م).. مع الإشارة  إلى أنّ صور تنفيذ القرار وُزِّعت لعدد 13 جهة ليست من بينها وزارة الشباب  والرياضة (المالك) لتلك الأراضي.
 وَلَم تَتَوَقّف التّعديات عند  الجهة الغربية فحسب، فحدثت تعديات على جنوب المدينة الرياضية مربع 29 على  مساحة (139,500م) لـ(196) قطعة سكنية.. وامتدت التعديات لجنوب شرق المدينة  الرياضية حيث حدث تعدٍ على مساحة (55,500م) وزّعت بموجبها عدد (92) قطعة  استثمارية، ووزّعت تلك المساحات عن طريق خطاب صادر من مساعد المدير العام  للإيرادات بولاية الخرطوم في ذلك الوقت (عام 1997)، وأيضاً تم توزيع صور  القرار للتنفيذ لعدد (13) جهة ليس من بينها وزارة الشباب والرياضة المالك  لتلك الأرض.
 وَشَملت التعديات شرق المدينة الرياضية، القطعة رقم 339  بمساحة (11,359م) والقطعة رقم 394 بمساحة (17,040م) وأنشئ عليها قاعة  مؤتمرات وخُصِّصت لمنظمة طوعية، وتم بيع قطعتين استثماريتين بمساحات  (4,589,44م) و(11,359,43م)، وفتح شارع شرق المدينة الرياضية بعرض 30م..  والقطعتان بالرقمين 332 و330 بمساحة (4800م) بيعتا كقطعتين استثماريتين  دُون وجود قرارٍ تخطيطي بشأنهما.
 مجهول الهوية
 كشف تقرير  المراجع العام وبحسب المؤتمر الصحفي لوزيرة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية ولاء  البوشي، أنّ هنالك مساحات خُصِّصت نهائياً لأجسام اتضح بعد المراجهة أنها  لا تتبع لأية جهة ولا يعرف عنها شيئاً مثل القطعة رقم (235) البالغ مساحتها  (110,000م) والتي خصّصت نهائيا لـ(المجلس القومي للرياضة الجماهيرية) وهو  كيان لا وجود له ولا يتبع لأية جهة وبالتالي لا يعرف شيئاً عن مصير المساحة  التي خُصِّصت له.. كما خصّصت اللجنة المفوضة على إنشاء مجمع إسلامي بالجزء  الجنوبي الشرقي بمساحة (4000م) باسم وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية ولاية  الخرطوم، وبالمُراجعة اتّضح أن هذه القطعة مُنحت لـ(جمعية أصحاب الميمنة  ودار القرآن الكريم) وأثبتت المراجعة أنّ الجمعية غير مُسَجّلة في سجل  المنظمات الطوعية.
 وتمتد المساحات التي خُصِّصت لمؤسسات لا تتبع  لأية جهة لتشمل القطعة رقم 230 بمساحة (35,000م) والتي صُدِّقت (لمصحف  أفريقيا) بمكاتبات بين عبد الرحيم محمد حسين ووزير الشؤون الهندسية في ذلك  الوقت شرف الدين بانقا، وتقرير المراجع لم يجد أية جهة يتبع لها مصحف  أفريقيا، وكشفت الوزيرة في هذه النقطة أنّها تَحَصّلَت على مُستندات  للعَديد من المكاتبات والخطابات بين عبد الرحيم محمد حسين وشرف الدين بانقا  حول هذه القطعة وقامت بتسليمها مع بقية المُستندات للنيابة. 
 جامعة أفريقيا 
  التعدي على أراضي المدينة الرياضية شمل القطعة رقم 380 بمساحة (85,000م)  وخُصِّصت لجامعة أفريقيا، وأشارت الوزيرة إلى أنها تحصّلت على مستندات  لمخاطبات ومكاتبات بشأن تلك القطعة بين وزير التخطيط الاجتماعي في ذلك  الوقت علي عثمان محمد طه ووزير الدولة بوزارة التخطيط الاجتماعي يوسف عبد  الفتاح وشرف الدين بانقا وزير الشؤون الهندسية، كما تحصّلت على خطاب من  كبشور كوكو الذي كان يحتل أيضاً منصب وزير دولة بوزارة التخطيط الاجتماعي  يوصي فيه بعدم التصرُّف في هذه المساحة وعدم منحها لجامعة أفريقيا، غير أنّ  خطابه تَمّ تجاهله وتم التصرُّف في المساحة وتخصيصها للجامعة، وأثبت تقرير  المراجع العام لاحقاً أنّ الجامعة لم تكتفِ بالمساحة التي خصّصت لها  (85,000م)، بل تجاوزتها وتَعَدّت على مساحة أكبر من أراضي المدينة  الرياضية.
 (73%) 
 التقارير والمُستندات التي تُوضِّح  التعديات التي تمّت على أراضي المدينة الرياضية، كشفت أن التعدي وصل نسبة  (73%) من أرض مدينة السودان الرياضية، حيث تم التعدي على (1,082,000)  (مليون واثنين وثمانين ألف متر مربع) من إجمالي مساحة المدينة الرياضية  المُقدّرة بـ(1,488,000 متر مربع)، حيث لم يَتبقَ من مساحة المدينة  الرياضية سوى (406,000) وهي مساحة لا تتجاوز (27%) فقط من مساحتها الأصلية.
 مُخالفات بالجملة
  بحسب تأكيدات وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي خلال المؤتمر الصحفي،  فإنّ المُخالفات التي تمّت في أمر المدينة الرياضية تشمل مُخالفات دستورية  لأنّ دستور السودان يحظر التصرُّف في الأراضي القومية، إلى جانب مخالفات  جنائية ومخالفات لقانون الأراضي، ومُخالفات لقرارات صادرة من رئيس النظام  البائد نفسه الذي أصدر قراراً في العام 2003 بحظر التصرُّف في الأراضي  والعقارات الحكومية ومُخالفات لقرار صادر من وزير العدل في العام 2004 بحظر  التصرف في بعض المُربّعات لحين حسم النزاع القائم حولها بين وزارة الشباب  والرياضة ومصلحة الأراضي وهي كلها قوانين وقرارات تمّ تكسيرها.. وتشمل  المُخالفات، مُخالفات إدارية في توقيع العقود واختيار الجهات المنفذة بدون  طرح عطاءات، إلى جانب المُخالفات الهندسية والمالية.
 السجن المُؤبّد
  أوضح الأستاذ المحامي والرياضي المطبوع خالد سيد أحمد أن الأحكام التي  يمكن أن تصدر بحق المتهمين في ملف المدينة الرياضية يمكن أن تصل للسجن  المُؤبّد أو الإعدام حال تم توجيه تُهم له بالمادة (177) الفقرة (2)  المُتعلِّقة بخيانة الأمانة، خُصُوصاً وأنّ المال المُعتدى عليه مال عام  وكذلك الأراضي التي تم التعدي عليها، وكشف سيد أحمد أن النيابة يمكن أن  تُوجِّه الاتّهام لعدد كبير من المتهمين بعد دراسة ملف المدينة الرياضية  ومراجعة المستندات وأثناء سير التحري، وبعد أن تقوم بتفصيل التُّهم بحسب  نوعية مُخالفة كل فردٍ، حيث يمكن فتح بلاغات بمواد اختلاس أموال أو خيانة  أمانة أو الثراء الحرام والمشبوه أو الإهمال الفاحش واستغلال النفوذ وغيرها  من المُخالفات التي يُمكن أن تتوصّل لها النيابة من خلال التحري..  وبالعودة للعقوبات، فإنّ الأحكام تصدر بطبيعة الحال بحسب حجم الجُرم الذي  ارتكبه كل متهم وبالتالي يمكن أن تأتي مُتفاوتةً بحسب طبيعة الاتهام.
 إزالة واستعادة
  وبشأن الأراضي التي تم التعدي عليها وتحويلها لقطع سكنية أو مقارٍ لجهاتٍ  ومُؤسّسَات أخرى، أشار خالد سيد أحمد إلى أن المحكمة وحال ثبت لها أنّ تلك  الأراضي مملوكة لوزارة الشباب والرياضة وثبت أنه تم التعدي عليها، فيمكن أن  يصدر قرارٌ بإزالة كل المنشآت التي تمت فيها وتسليم الأرض للجهة المالكة  لها وهي (وزارة الشباب والرياضة) إلا حال حُدوث تسوية بين المالك  والمستفيدين من تلك الأراضي بحيث يتم تعويض المالك مالياً، لكن مع ملاحظة  أن التسوية لا تجوز في حق وممتلكات الدولة إلا حال تمّت بشكل استثنائي  مُراعاةً لمصلحة عامة أو جبر لضرر أكبر يمكن أن يحدث حال تمّت الإزالة  والأمر وقتها سيعتمد على موقف المالك الذي تُحدِّده المحكمة.
 محاكم خاصة
  أشار المحامي خالد سيد أحمد إلى أن الزمن الذي يمكن أن تستغرقه القضية في  ساحات القضاء يعتمد على سُرعة إكمال التحريات وتوجيه التهم وتحديد المتهمين  وتحويل الملف للقضاء ومن ثَمّ طبيعة المحاكم التي سيتم التقاضي فيها، حيث  يجوز لرئيس القضاء في القضايا المهمة والكبيرة والمتعلقة بالمال العام أن  يُشَكِّل لها محاكم خاصة حسب طبيعة القضية ويختار لها قضاة أكفاء، وميزة  المحاكم الخاصة أنّها تُساعد على سير مراحل التقاضي بسرعة عبر عقد جلسة  يومياً أو ثلاث أو أربع جلسات أسبوعية بحسب أمر التأسيس الصادر من رئيس  القضاء، وحال تم تحويل القضية إلى المحاكم العادية فيمكن أن تستغرق وقتاً  طويلاً بسبب تباعُد فترات الجلسات بالنظر للضغط على المحاكم العادية.
 إيقاف ومراجعة العمل
  وصف المحامي خالد سيد أحمد، خطوة إيقاف العمل في المدينة الرياضية بعد  البلاغ الذي تم تقديمه في النيابة بالطبيعية، وقال: عندما يتم فتح بلاغات  بهذه الشاكلة فإنّ النيابة تلقائياً تأمر بإيقاف العمل مع تشكيل لجان فنية  وهندسية لتقييم العمل وتقديم تقارير تكون بمثابة بيِّنة فيما بعد، حيث يتم  استصحابها في أعمال التحري، وتلك التقارير تُحدِّد الحالة الراهنة للمباني  الموجودة وإن كان صالحة بأكلمها أو صالحة جُزئياً وتحتاج لمُعالجاتٍ  جُزئيةٍ أو كانت غير صالحة كلياً وينبغي بإزالتها ويتم ذلك العمل بعد  مُراجعة كل العُقُود والاتّفاقات والمواصفات القياسية المُتّفق عليها.
 تعويض كبير
  أشار القانوني والرياضي خالد سيد أحمد إلى أن من تُوجّه لهم التُّهم تتم  مُحاكمتهم أولاً على المُخالفات الجنائية، لكن القانون الجنائي نفسه يُشير  إلى أنه حال تَرَتّب على تلك المخالفات أضرارٌ ماديةٌ، فيجوز للشاكي طلب  تعويض بحجم الضرر الذي تَعرّض له لأنّ المحاكم الجنائية لديها سلطات مدينة  بنص المادة (204)، وحال أثبتت وزارة الشباب والرياضة (الشاكي) أنّها  تَعرّضت لضررٍ بالغ مادي ومعنوي من المُخالفات التي تمّت وتسببت في إضاعة  الكثير من المَكاسب الرياضية والشبابية عليها، عطفاً على التعدي على أراضي  المدينة الرياضية والمُخالفات التي صاحبت إنشاءها وعدم اكتمالها فيجوز لها  تقدير تلك الأضرار المادية والأدبية والنفسية وطلب تعويض عليها يمكن أن يصل  لملايين الدولارات.







*

----------

